# 2005 Altima SER For Sale



## darty123 (Oct 20, 2008)

The car is in great condition. It has 65K miles on it and looks great. I Need to sale because I'm looking to buy a 350z soon. I Don't have any pictures up but if you are interested I will email you some. Price $16,500 obo


----------



## bernie.lomax (Dec 23, 2008)

*SER*

hi, what colour is the SER, in & out? 6sp? any mods? thx for your time


----------

